# Old Key post: engagement rings



## JJones

Hi,

I am buying an engagement ring soon. I am by no means an expert in field of Jewelry and was wondering if anyone knows where I could go for some reasonable service. You could sell me a ring from a Halloween brack and I would'nt know the difference.

Thanks


----------



## Iano

*Engagement Ring*

I got my wife's engagement ring in Appleby jewellers in Johnson's Court (the lane that connects Grafton St to the Powerscourt Townhouse Centre in Dublin). They have a good selection and have charts that explain the various features and classes of diamonds (grades of clarity, cut etc.). They are also good at service. Go to www.appleby.ie and follow the links for diamond rings and you will get to a guide on "How to buy a diamond". Read this so that, when you do go somewhere to buy, you will look like you know what you are talking about. That website also has a selection of the rings they stock. They also used to have discount schemes for various companies (like the main banks) - I got about 20% off the price of the ring. Regardless, even if you do not belong to such a company ASK THEM FOR A DISCOUNT - they should give you at least 10% off!   Insist on it! Good luck, and I hope she says 'yes'!

_Edited by ClubMan to fix link._


----------



## MOB

*Engagement ring*

"You could sell me a ring from a Halloween brack and I would'nt know the difference"

Am I to take it from this comment that you are going to buy the ring and present it to herself on bended knee without she first having the opportunity to select it?  Brave man.  Wish I had your spine.


----------



## JJones

*in hindsight*

MOB that was the general idea.  Considering she is a woman of expensive tastes bringing her along could be likened to leaving Charlie haughey in charge of the nations  finances.  I suppose it might be best to let her pick it, at least then I would actually know if she indeed wants the thing in the first place


----------



## Pop

*in hindsight*

I would like to add my name to those praising Applebys (and thanks to all who suggested it in the previous discussion on this). I found them very friendly and helpful. As to JJones, even if you pick the ring yourself, you can get it changed if she doesn't like it. They will change it for you gladly as long as you have not had the ring altered (i.e. fitted to the required size) so there is no problem there. I'd say go ahead and buy one and sure if she doesn't like it you can get it changed. That's what I'm doing at least!


----------



## JohnnyFontane

*Re: .*

Recently my sister bought her engagement ring in one of the second hand shops beside the powerscourt centre.  Its was a 40 year old ring with a bit of history aswell.  It also came with a certificate of authenticity.  She mentioned to me something along the lines of that a 0.6 carat diamond ring was like €1200 on the high street and only €600 in the second hand shop.

But sure, money cant buy you happiness/love etc....


----------



## Iano

*2nd-hand rings*

Rings are a personal thing and I'm sure Johnny Fontane's sister loves the one she bought, but some women have an issue with second-hand rings with 'history' - ie they are reluctant to have them in case the previous owner had a bad history or bad luck - sometimes there's no pleasing them, eh? Maybe just get her a second-hand one in good condition and don't tell her!?!?


----------



## MichaelL

*Make sure to bargain with them*

When I bought an engaement ring earlier this year, I bargained them down 500 Euro without them even blinking. Makes you wonder about the mark up on such items.

We priced around and everywhere we went would come down various amounts with little prompting


----------



## diamond

*20% Discount*

You can also get 20% discount in Fields with a countdown card / ESB Rewards Card.  Fields also accepts bonus bonds & the gift voucher shop vouchers, so you can get futher reductions courtesy of the taxman if your employer offers this form of incentive payment.


----------



## JJones

*Job done*

Thanks for the advice folks, we tried Fields and Applebys both were very helpful.  We went with Applebys in the end.  Advice to anyone else, in hindsight it was the best choice to get her along to select the ring as any I did choose she didnt seem too gone on them anyway.  Also any that we selected in the window didnt seem to suit when tried on.


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: Job done*

Well, you'll know the next time! :lol  Only joking - congratulations and best of luck with everything....


----------



## sueellen

*Some other posts*

*kiwijbob*
*Unregistered User*
*Diamond Rings*

I've recently popped the big question to the g'friend and now with a positive response in my pocket from her I've started looking at engagement rings.....blow me over.... Can anyone tell me if it's worth going up north or to britan to get one? Anyone bought this type of thing online?? 

*Ed*
*Unregistered User*
*Buying the ring*

I assume shes going to pick it?.In my experience I'd advise you to expect a day in town wearing out shoe leather.Doubt you'd save much going to Britain. 

*rainyday*
*Moderator*
*Re: Diamond Rings*

I would be very dubious about buying a high-value item like this online. When the blob of ice arrives, will you be able to tell if it is a real diamond or just a blob of the oul cubic zirconium?

You really need a reputable jeweller that you can trust. 

*kiwijbob*
*Unregistered User*
*Buying the ring*

I've already started wearing out the shoe leather, it'll be a joint choice on the ring though, you can't let them just run away with it!. You just expect to be ripped off for everything here unless you know someone in the biz.(nodd, nodd, wink, wink) 

*pmacdonnell*
*Unregistered User*
*Some alternatives to consider*

You will find the pawn has very good value. I know your beloved would prefer new but she might compromise when she sees the size of rock you'll get for the money. They say size doesn't matter but you'll discover how true that is after you've visited 4-5 jewllers.

The auctions are excellant value also. There are regular ones (Francis Street) around the city. The place is actually full of Jewllers themselves looking for bargins and raw materials. By the way have a look at the watches yourself, Omega and Rolex regularly turn up.

By the way, watch out for the "I know this is outside your budget but ..." trick. Your beloved will always think this ring is the nicest.

Antique or designer is also a good option. You can get away with a small stone (the biggest cost) based on "preferring" style or the unusual.

Good luck and be sure to get your self an engagment present!! 

*John*
*Unregistered User*
*Ring*

Here's one way to cut the cost...........

I bought my girlfriend to Fields Jewellers. They have a pretty good selection and reasonable prices. She decided to go with a Platinum Solataire. Not the cheapest option.

When it came to the payment............

Whipped out my ESB Rewards card = 20% Discount. Any ESB customer can get one if you pay by direct debit. Alternatively, you can get the same discount with a Countdown card (available from various banks, colleges, etc).

Then I whipped out my Bonus Bonds which Fields also accept. If your working and earn bonuses, your employer can pay your bonus in the form of bonus bonds or gift vouchers, which is very tax efficient. 

Example:
Ring Cost 1,875
20% Disc -375
Due 1,500
Tax Saving -460
Net Cost 1,040

So in effect you get 20% discount & the tax man pays 24.5%, an overall discount of 44.5%. Not bad if you can swing it !!!!


*bubbles*
*Frequent poster*
*ESB Rewards card*

Never heard of it!

Just had a look at the ESB website and cannot find anything either.

can you post details?

thanks

Bubbles 

*rory*
*Registered User*
*Re: Ring*

John,

Your girl obviously loves you lots, else she could have suddenly changed her mind and insisted on a 20% more expensive ring!

Rory 

*amb*
*Unregistered User*
*re:Ring*

Two places I have found jewellery to be significantly cheaper. Channel Islands and Paris. 

*pocianain*
*Registered User*
*Ring*

You can also add Antwerp to that, and again significantly cheaper. Also as they did not have she liked they designed and make the ring type that day. 

*rainyday*
*Moderator*
*Re: Ring*

For those who bought jewellery overseas, how did you confirm that you weren't buying just a lump of glass? 

*Don Corleone*
*Unregistered User*
*Just Buy It*

Who cares how much it costs - if she truly loves you I am sure she know your budget even when you are being generous. 

*AMB*
*Unregistered User*
*Just buy it*

I lived in Channel Islands for a while so I asked around for recommendations and bought from well known jeweller. In Paris, requested valuation certificate from jewller and then had it valued on my return. It was what it was supposed to be.

Obiviously you pay a premium for going into the well known jewellery shops anywhere, however it is still less than here. With Jewellery you take a chance buying it from certain places in Ireland 

*Zircon*
*Unregistered User*
*Rings*

Try Jewellry Gallery in Design Yard Temple Bar for ideas, or the Crafts Council web page for goldsmiths around the country. Then you get something really individual and not necessarily expensive.
Also worth remembering - the stone is the valuable part. Fashions in settings come and go and a good stone can be reset in another ring. 

*John*
*Unregistered User*
*ESB Rewards Card*

As far as I can remember I couldn't find any info on the ESB website either. I just rang customer service department and requested a Rewards Card. They sent me an application form to complete and I got my card shortly afterwards.

By the way after buying the ring, Fields sent me a privilege card, which now entitles me to 15% off all future purchases. You can get one of these from their website. 

[broken link removed]

As regards buying a lump of glass. I'd only every buy Jewellery from a reputable retailer. That said their are no guarantees. I've seen rings very similar to the one I bought, for twice the price. The margins in the trade are huge, so it's always worth pushing for a decent discount off any Jeweller.

Happy bargain hunting !!!!!!!!!!!! 

*kiwijbob*
*Unregistered User*
*second hand jewellery*

I'm told most of the value of a diamond ring is in the stone, wouldn't it be a good idea to buy a second hand ring from a reputable jeweller (I'm told second hand are better value) and then cannibalise it and get a goldsmith to fashion a ring of my own design with the stone. I'm sure he'd also accept the old ring as part payment? Genius/foolish?? 

*ClubMan*
*Administrator*
*Re: second hand jewellery*

"I'm told most of the value of a diamond ring is in the stone"

I thought that most of the value was in the sentimentality - maybe I'm just old fashioned... 

*sueellen*
*Registered User*
*Re: second hand jewellery*

An old wives' tale also says if its your own ring and you have it reset its supposed to bring bad luck - but don't pay too much attention to old wives' tales.

Always think its very sad that someone has to sell their wedding/engagement ring - ok, for some people they might not have happy memories from them but to go ahead and sell them 

Reputable jewellers are also getting very careful about checking stones in rings both when they take them in for repair and when they return them to the owner. Too many stories in the past about stones being changed with cubic zirconias. Be very careful which goldsmith you go to. It also seems like a lot of work and even if you did find one to do it it would probably cost a lot more than buying a new ring.

Osborne Jewellers, 74, Middle Abbey St., D/1 is one reputable co. that springs to mind who might give you a quote for that type of work. Their phone no. is 8726608 or they might recommend someone else. Fields were mentioned earlier in the thread and they are also very good but from my dealings with them over the years I don't think they would be interested in that type of work. 

*ClubMan*
*Administrator*
*Re: second hand jewellery*

Once again I'd recommend Vincent O'Neill aka Goldsmith's on South Anne's Street - upstairs through a door near that cheese shop (Sheridan's?). Nice bloke, good quality work/jewellery (off the shelf or custom made) and reasonable prices. Number one place for watch batteries, straps etc. as well in my opinion.


----------



## unreg

*Advice from my post*

Just to add some advice posted on my engagement ring thread ( anyone looking for a ring should check www.cooldiamonds.com who are based in the UK. They ship to Ireland or you can collect. You can punch in the details of the ring you want (the 4 c's) and it'll give you a price and pictures of the ring. Hope this helps. 

Check my origional thread to see how some Jewellers are fuelling rip off Ireland.


----------



## kon

*Antwerp*

Bought a diamond ring in Antwerp and am very pleased with the value.  There are about 200 jewelers but only a few of them are registered as part of the Antwerp Diamond Association. Found 'Sleats' and a wholesaler called 'Joaillerie du centre' the most helpful. Joalillerie du Centre gave me 21% discount for paying cash. All diamonds come with a certificate of authenticity.


----------



## civic

*Re: >>Engagement rings*

Hi.. Heading to New York soon... for the ring buying... What are the main watchit's for buying there.... Are recommendations??


----------



## sun_sparks

*Re: >>Engagement rings*

Has anyone purchased a ring in Amsterdam? Just got engaged and the boyf...oops... fiance  is taking me to Amsterdam to pick the ring. Nice trip, but I'm getting nervous now about buying overseas.


----------



## trishka

*Re: >>Engagement rings*

[broken link removed]

The above link maybe of use to anyone thinking of going abroard to purchase the ring.  The website www.weddingsonline.ie will also come in very handy for planning the big day.

HTH


----------



## moylan1

*Re: >>Engagement rings*

have you tried buying at trade. Retail prices for rings tend to be twice the trade value. i bought my wife's ring at Blackman's on a little road just off south st. annes street off grafton street in dublin where there is an asian restaurant. they are a manufacturer who sell to the dublin market

Ring the doorbell and explain who you are.  I  think they prefer to deal with trade but they do make the occaisional private trade.Be a little persistant and they will let you look at their stuff. They design all sorts of diamond rings in all styles, from the small to absolute whoppers. being persistant is worth it because you will literally save thousands. when you pay for it you will save thousands

good luck


----------



## inchydoney

*Re: Key Post: Engagement rings*

Has anyone used www.diamond.ie. The website has some excellent information but I would like to hear peoples experience.
Thanks


----------



## micheller

*Re: Key Post: Engagement rings*

I could recommend Murphy Jewellers in Newry, that's where we went.
Great selection, reasonable prices and good service...

Michelle.


----------



## markowitzman

*Re: Key Post: Engagement rings*

went to appleby's.........feckin scary place........cameras everywhere........not much oxygen in the air which makes you spend more than you had planned!!
For your trouble as a male you get a few sweets to keep the blood glucose up as you look at your sweetheart choosing the most expensive ring!
Oh the joys!
Seriously I would recommend applebys.........but never again I hope!!


----------



## extopia

*Re: Key Post: Engagement rings*

Are engagement rings not a little passé?


----------



## Kiddo

*Re: Key Post: Engagement rings*



			
				extopia said:
			
		

> Are engagement rings not a little passé?


 

Far from it...diamonds are a girls best friend  and will always be timeless


----------



## micheller

*Re: Key Post: Engagement rings*



			
				extopia said:
			
		

> Are engagement rings not a little passé?



Eh, nope. I wouldn't try using that to get out of buying one either


----------



## extopia

*Re: Key Post: Engagement rings*

Well if you were the kind of girl who wanted one, we probably wouldn't be planning to get hitched.


----------



## micheller

*Re: Key Post: Engagement rings*

Hehe, true, already have one


----------



## SPF

*Re: Key Post: Engagement rings*

I would recommed that you take yourself over to Hatton Gardens in London. This is an area within the City of London that is poluated by hundreds of jewellers.

Engagement rings can be brought from 1000 euro to 1 million euro. (and yes, I am serious, one million euro).

You will see an amazing array of rings, stones, and so on.

However, you should be prepared to haggle. In addition, if you bring cash rather than credit cards with you, you will get better discount.

Good luck


----------



## racso

*Re: Key Post: Engagement rings*

I bought ring in a small antiques shop in malahide and found service and selection to be excellent. I would say that a friend of mine bought hers in america and paid 4,500 euro for and upon returning found that it was valued at 17,000 home here. Granted a lot of research went into clarity and shape and carats and stuff i have not got a clue about.


----------



## A.Partridge

*Re: Key Post: Engagement rings*

It's kind of unusual these days to buy an engagement ring without the other half. Although having said that I didn't even buy one at all! Nothing to do with me being 'cheap' or anything but herself was a lot more interested in getting a wedding ring...so off we went to Weir's in Grafton Street to buy a wedding ring.

I know Weirs has a reputation for being expensive but the selection of really nice rings is vast and because of this they have prices to suit every pocket.

BTW, if you're worried about the price of an engagement ring it might be a good idea to reconsider the whole 'marriage' thing...because believe me the cost of ring (even in Weirs) pales into insignificance when you compare what you WILL be spending every weekend in Woodies DIY, B&Q, Marks & Spencer etc etc !


----------



## bacchus

*Re: Key Post: Engagement rings*

Had to be the "Happy Ring House" on O'Connell street for us....We received perfect advice & service there back in 1999... Time flies


----------



## mayoman2

*Re: Key Post: Engagement rings*

Hi,

Quite interested in these messages, as I think this day is coming close to me. I have heard that there are great savings in mainland europe for rings. Anyone ever gone abroad to buy them and if so where?
I was thinking make a holiday and get a ring!!

What would be the price range be on average?

I haven't a clue about this kind of stuff !


Cheers


----------



## bacchus

*Re: Key Post: Engagement rings*



			
				mayoman2 said:
			
		

> I have heard that there are great savings in mainland europe for rings. Anyone ever gone abroad to buy them and if so where?


Bough a 1carat F VS1 diamond in 2005 when my wife had our second child.. Went to Appleby, Weirs and few others in around Grafton Street to check out the stones & prices. Was astonished by the price difference between Dublin & Paris (neither of these contries producing diamonds, and therefore buying from abroad). Appleby Dublin was 2/3rd more than in equivalent jewellers in Paris...I still do not understand why!!!

So to answer your question... definitely worth it to go mainland (Anvers Antwerp being the best places) to get a stone, at least true for diamonds from my experience.

But be aware that it seems difficult to get a ring valued in Dublin for insurance purposes. They do not want to do it!!!!
If they accept to do it, there will ask for at least 8/10 weeks, and charged based on valuation an undefined percentage...and will got guarranty/insurance your piece of jewelry while in their premises (Weirs & others - Appleby only give insurance valuation for stuff they have sold, full stop)...


----------



## mayoman2

*Re: Key Post: Engagement rings*

Cheers bacchus

I heard about paris from someone alright!! Might just take a holiday to Paris or Antwerp!!


----------



## Holy Well

*Re: Key Post: Engagement rings*

What do people think is the average amount that should be spent on an Engagement Ring?


----------



## extopia

*Re: Key Post: Engagement rings*

In this day and age, say about, oh.... €0?


----------



## kazbah

*Re: Key Post: Engagement rings*

It's a very personal thing I'd much rather have a big rock on my finger than pay for Aunts & Uncles dinners at a reception.


----------



## extopia

*Re: Key Post: Engagement rings*

Yes, it IS a personal thing. If I had the same choice I'd have the aunts and uncles.


----------



## kazbah

*Re: Key Post: Engagement rings*

Proves my point then


----------



## extopia

*Re: Key Post: Engagement rings*

Not really. My point is that a family celebration is more important than a trinket. Personally I don't believe in the trinket - whether it can be afforded or not.

I think people spend far too much time and money planning obscene wedding receptions these days, inviting hundreds of their "closest friends."

A quiet celebration with family and close friends is the way to go, in my opinion.


----------



## kazbah

*Re: Key Post: Engagement rings*



			
				extopia said:
			
		

> Not really. My point is that a family celebration is more important than a trinket. Personally I don't believe in the trinket - whether it can be afforded or not.
> 
> I think people spend far too much time and money planning obscene wedding receptions these days, inviting hundreds of their "closest friends."
> 
> A quiet celebration with family and close friends is the way to go, in my opinion.


 
Last three words 





> in my opinion.


 thus it is a personal matter.  What is important to one may not be to another.  Including how much if any to spend on an engagement ring.  To judge anyone for how they choose to marry wouldn't be my style.


----------



## Holy Well

*Re: Key Post: Engagement rings*

Let's be honest though, any man (and I am a man!) who doesn't buy the girlfriend an Engagement Ring when he proposes, puts herself in an awkward position when she announces her news to family & friends. 

Also, he would be classed as a Cheap Skate! 

Am I wrong? There is a lot of pressure on the lads. 

All those that disagree with Engagement Rings, are you already married? 

No disrespect intended.


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: Key Post: Engagement rings*



			
				Holy Well said:
			
		

> Let's be honest though, any man (and I am a man!) who doesn't buy the girlfriend an Engagement Ring when he proposes, puts herself in an awkward position when she announces her news to family & friends.


 People really should worry less about what people think of their actions and do what suits them and fits in with their own beliefs, aspirations and (ideally) budgets. This whole idea of there being certain etiquettes and conventions to which we must all adhere is quite anachronistic in my opinion. The idea of grown adults having to check that their actions fit in with such supposed norms is completely ridiculous to me. As it happens I did give my wife an engagement ring before we married but cost and what others might think were not issues for us. Neither was what people thought of us having a small (immediate family only) non religious civil wedding ceremony/celebration even though we knew that some people (e.g. my mother) would prefer something different.


----------



## RainyDay

*Re: Key Post: Engagement rings*

Folks - Please keep this thread on topic. If you want a debate on the pros & cons of wedding rings or wedding costs, take it over to Letting Off Steam


----------



## extopia

*Re: Key Post: Engagement rings*

Well, the question was asked: "how much should I spend?"

It's difficult to give an opinion of "spend nothing" without justifying it in some way...


----------



## ragazza

*Re: Key Post: Engagement rings*

Hi,

is it acceptable for girls to pay for (or at least chip in for) their own engagement ring?

For example, I´ve studied gemology and know exactly what kind of engagement ring I would like. However, I know that it would be very expensive, and since I dont think it is fair that a fiance should have to sub my expensive tastes, I´d much prefer to pay for most of it myself.

The way I see it, I´m going to be looking at this ring every day for the rest of my life, so I want to adore it. I´d much rather spend money on an engagement ring than a new car for example.

Is this unusual? My sister feels the same as me, but some of my friends are horrified when I say this!


----------



## casiopea

*Re: Key Post: Engagement rings*

ciao ragazza,

I paid for half my engagement ring.  I think its up to the individual couple in the end.  I have friends who are horrified at the thought that I paid for half my engagement ring but yet they bought their partner an expensive gift instead.  I wanted an engagement ring, there are many people on this board who think its a ridiculous expense (and they are right) but it was what I wanted (like you Id no interest in spending money on a car etc).  That said I did feel my better half should not be paying out of his pocket from his hard earned money to satisfy my desire so we agreed (him somewhat reluctantly) that I pay half.  Now that we are married we share our finances anyway so it works out the same.   Paying half does not take away from the gesture and the meaning of the ring.  

Good luck!
casiopea


----------



## snowwhite

*Re: Key Post: Engagement rings*

I agree with Cassiopea and Ragazza - - I think it's okay to help pay for the ring, as long as your fiance isn't offended.  My boyfriend won't have his green card until after we're married so he's broker than broke right now, but we love each other very much and want to get married. 

I'm lucky enough to be very secure financially, so it's really not an issue to help pay.  A year or two from now, it's going to be the other way around anyway because we want children soon.

Oddly, I've gone back and forth between, "I don't need or want an engagement ring to prove our love" and "I'd love a really, really nice ring."  In the end, I think it would be kind of nice to have a ring that I really like, because I don't plan on ever taking it off or changing it.

My sister seems to think it's fine also.  I'm hesitant to share this with my friends though.  Maybe I'm worried that they too will be horrified or that they might judge him or me.  Also, I don't want to make my boyfriend feel badly and it's really no one's business but ours. Well, that's my two cents!


----------



## antimonarch

*Re: Key Post: Engagement rings*

 is a good looking website, but when i explored it a bit more they basically want your PRSI number and what you had for breakfast before they will let you into the secrets of the diamond world.


----------



## frescoflyer

*Re: Key Post: Engagement rings*

I bought the ring through www.diamond.com 

Had it delivered to my sister (who lives in NYC). Had a trip planned to NYC
with herself over Paddy's weekend (went over under that pretence to disguise the real motive!!).

Got a top notch ring for 40% cheaper than Appleby's etc. 

So if you know someone who lives in the US, the organise a trip over and propose there.


----------



## wickla

*Re: Key post: engagement rings*

If you're planning trip away co-ordinate it with a trip to South Africa, buy your diamond and get the ring made whe you come home, paid for our holiday...


----------



## Joe Nonety

*Re: Key post: engagement rings*

If the Diamond moves in the ring, where can I get it reset? Most jewellery shops or only a few specialised ones?


----------

